# Blade Runner 2049: Ridley Scott will Fortsetzung drehen



## Darkmoon76 (8. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Blade Runner 2049: Ridley Scott will Fortsetzung drehen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Blade Runner 2049: Ridley Scott will Fortsetzung drehen*


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (8. Januar 2018)

Warum nur so unkreativ? ABer so funktioniert Hollywood leider nun mal. "Alien", der garnicht mal schlechte "Mord im Orient express" (nicht Scott); Hollywood ist spitze im Widerkäuen und altem Hochwürgen. Dabei gäbe es unendlich viele tolle Romane, die noch unverfilmt sind. Und heutzutage ist dank CGI praktisch alles machbar.


----------



## Odin333 (8. Januar 2018)

Von mir aus sehr gerne! Die Leute die den Film an den Kinokassen abgestraft haben, haben ein absolutes Meisterwerk verpasst.


----------



## Vordack (8. Januar 2018)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Von mir aus sehr gerne! Die Leute die den Film an den Kinokassen abgestraft haben, haben ein absolutes Meisterwerk verpasst.



Also von mir aus auch gerne, nur bitte 30 Minuten kürzer. Es tat mir echt schon weh das ich, obwohl ich die Story, die Kulisse und alles eigentlich genoß, mich ab und zu dabei erwischte Gedanken ala "Mach doch hinne" zu haben 

edit: War aber schön mal wieder einen Film zu sehen der sich Zeit läßt und nicht versucht denn Zuschauer in 3 Stunden non stop Schockstarre zu versetzen.


----------



## ElDaR555 (8. Januar 2018)

oh bitte nicht der film wahr langweilig


----------



## THEDICEFAN (8. Januar 2018)

Also wenn WB das nicht mitmacht- sorry, dann hat die Geschäftsführung eine ordentliche Meise, weil viele Leute nunmal bei sowas ordentlich enttäuscht wurden, klar es lag mehr an reboots die ordentlich verhaun wurden, aber die Kritik müsste das Gegenteil bewiesen haben- jetzt ist wer bei gesundem Menschenverstand ist nur noch Ridley Scott gefragt um eine weitere Bombe platzen lassen zu können.
Und ja der „Alien/ Prometheus 2“ ging etwas in die Hose, weil er ünnötig in die Länge gezogen wurde, aber hätte es diese Mängel nicht gegeben, wäre das nächste Meisterwerk dagewesen. Ich bin Perfektionist und selbst für mich und ja auch meinen Geschmack war bladerunner 2049 ein absolutes Meisterwerk sowie der umstrittene dunkork der übrigens nur mit einer guten soundanlage für Gänsehaut sorgen kann. Und ja selbst da gibts wiederum verbesserungspotential. Aber sein wir doch mal ehrlich- diese Filme bieten ein Gänsehaut feeling (das ohne hoher Lautstärke, am besten mit Anlage nicht gewährleistet werden kann), das es bisher nie gegeben hat! Ich mein: um mal ganz ehrlich zu sein: keiner hat bisher etwas kreiert ohne zumindest einem kleinen tunnelblick entkommen zu sein- und das ist der Grund für mich zu sagen: das war für das Niveau 2017 das absolut beste, was man hätte bieten können.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (8. Januar 2018)

ElDaR555 schrieb:


> oh bitte nicht der film wahr langweilig



Ok was hat dich denn bitte 2017 wirklich komplett aus den Socken gehauen?


----------



## joy-killer (9. Januar 2018)

Was mich vom Kinobesuch abgehalten hat, ist nur der Mangel an Vorstellungen in Originalton UND 2D.


----------



## TobiWan82 (9. Januar 2018)

Die Länge hatte mich eigentlich nicht gestört, sonder eher die Plotholes die der Film hat. Ich fand die waren nahe dran mir den Film zu versauen. Alles in Allem aber einer der besten Filme des Jahres 2017die ich gesehen habe und hoffe auf eine Fortsetzung.


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. Januar 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Die Länge hatte mich eigentlich nicht gestört, sonder eher die Plotholes die der Film hat. Ich fand die waren nahe dran mir den Film zu versauen. Alles in Allem aber einer der besten Filme des Jahres 2017die ich gesehen habe und hoffe auf eine Fortsetzung.



Welche Plotholes denn?

@topic
Bloß nicht  2049 war ein unverhofftes Meisterwerk und der beste Film 2017. Nochmal funktioniert das glaube ich nicht, schon gar nicht mit Scott als Regisseur.


----------



## linktheminstrel (9. Januar 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Nochmal funktioniert das glaube ich nicht, schon gar nicht mit Scott als Regisseur.


ja, ridley scott macht blade runner?! igittigitt, das KANN ja nichts werden 
das war mmn kommmerziell das Problem des ersten teils, dasss eben scott nicht am regiesessel platz genommen hat. wenn, hätten die Kinokassen doch etwas mehr geklingelt.

mir persönlich würde ja ne volle Anime-Serievon watanabe zu bladerunner interessieren. geplant sind ja nur ein paar kurzepisoden.


----------



## Exar-K (9. Januar 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> ja, ridley scott macht blade runner?! igittigitt, das KANN ja nichts werden


Wenn man sieht was Scott mit Prometheus und Covenant aus seinem anderen großen Franchise gemacht hat, ist der Wechsel zu Villeneuve nicht die schlechteste Idee gewesen.
Der hat wenigstens einen anständigen Film hinbekommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> ja, ridley scott macht blade runner?! igittigitt, das KANN ja nichts werden
> das war mmn kommmerziell das Problem des ersten teils, dasss eben scott nicht am regiesessel platz genommen hat. wenn, hätten die Kinokassen doch etwas mehr geklingelt.


ROFL 

Der war gut. 

Ganz ehrlich, wenn der alte Mann Villeneuves Meisterwerk - welches von der Presse ziemlich übereinstimmend gar besser als der Vorgänger gewertet wurde - schlecht redet, dann darf man doch große Zweifel haben ob der da was besseres abgeliefert hätte, allenfalls nur was Kürzeres. Der erkennt gute Filme - und seinen eigenen Crap der jüngsten Vergangenheit - nicht.

Ne, ne, der hat schon Alien totgeritten, ein kaputtes Franchise reicht doch. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## SphinxBased (9. Januar 2018)

Ridley Scott sollte aufhören Filme zu drehen.Macht in letzter Zeit nur Gurkenfilme.


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. Januar 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> ja, ridley scott macht blade runner?! igittigitt, das KANN ja nichts werden



Mir ist schon klar, dass der erste Teil von Scott ist 
Wenn man sich aber mal anschaut, was Scott in den letzten Jahren so verzapft hat - da ist viel Unterdurchschnittliches dabei. Ganz im Gegenteil zu Villeneuve, der aktuell nur Meisterhaftes raushaut und anscheinend auf der Höhe seines Könnens ist. Bei Scott ist der Zug imo abgefahren. Das jemand, der in den letzten Jahren Filme wie Exodus, Covenant und Prometheus verantwortet hat, BR 2049 kritisiert, ist schon sehr ironisch.


----------



## TobiWan82 (9. Januar 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Welche Plotholes denn?



- Der böse Konzern lauert dem Hauptprotagonisten in der Einöde  auf und macht ihn richtig fertig. Statt ihn aber zu killen, machen sie ihn erst noch richtig sauer und lassen ihn Ohnmächtig liegen, damit er ja wieder kommen kann und sich rächt.

- Der Untergrund hat nach eigener Aussage unbemerkt mehrere Androiden im HQ des Konzerns sitzen. Wen schicken sie für die Rettungsaktion? Den einzigen den die Firma definitiv kennt und nachdem sie ihn sauer gemacht haben, auch erwarten (sollten).

- Die wichtigste Schlüsselfigur aus Sicht des Konzerns  wird praktisch per Taxi zum Flughafen gebracht, statt mit ordentlich Geleitschutz und gepanzerter Limo. 

Kein Plothole, aber für mich war fast jede Actionszene (bis auf die Erste) eher abträglich und unnötig als das sie den Film verbesserte.


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. Januar 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> - Der böse Konzern lauert dem Hauptprotagonisten in der Einöde  auf und macht ihn richtig fertig. Statt ihn aber zu killen, machen sie ihn erst noch richtig sauer und lassen ihn Ohnmächtig liegen, damit er ja wieder kommen kann und sich rächt.



Sie lauern K nicht auf, sondern verfolgen ihn mit dem Ziel an Deckard zu gelangen. K zu töten ist dementsprechend nicht der Auftrag, weil er nur Mittel zum Zweck ist. Er wäre außerdem in der Einöde gestorben; die Rettung von der Replikanten-Freiheitsbewegung war nicht vorhersehbar, da der Konzern nichts von deren Existenz weiß.



> - Der Untergrund hat nach eigener Aussage unbemerkt mehrere Androiden im HQ des Konzerns sitzen. Wen schicken sie für die Rettungsaktion? Den einzigen den die Firma definitiv kennt und nachdem sie ihn sauer gemacht haben, auch erwarten (sollten).



Das ist keine Rettungsaktion - die Replikanten-Bewegung will das K Deckard tötet. Er führt die Aktion außerdem aus, weil er bereits mit Deckard involviert ist. Andere Replikanten hätten bei einem Scheitern der Aktion Verdacht auf die Gruppierung lenken können, da ihnen ein Motiv gefehlt hätte. 
Und der Konzern erwartet K nicht, da sie zurecht davon ausgehen, dass er tot ist. 



> - Die wichtigste Schlüsselfigur aus Sicht des Konzerns  wird praktisch per Taxi zum Flughafen gebracht, statt mit ordentlich Geleitschutz und gepanzerter Limo.



Das kann man als Fehler sehen gebe ich zu. Zurückführen würde ich es darauf, dass sie keinen Angriff erwarten. Ich gebe allerdings zu, dass das keine lupenreine Erklärung ist und man das als schwächeren Punkt ansehen kann.



> Kein Plothole, aber für mich war fast jede Actionszene (bis auf die Erste) eher abträglich und unnötig als das sie den Film verbesserte.



Das scheint mir einer sehr subjektiver Eindruck von dir zu sein, den ich nicht so empfunden habe. Aber das ist dann eben persönliche Empfindung


----------



## TobiWan82 (9. Januar 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Sie lauern K nicht auf, sondern verfolgen ihn mit dem Ziel an Deckard zu gelangen. K zu töten ist dementsprechend nicht der Auftrag, weil er nur Mittel zum Zweck ist. Er wäre außerdem in der Einöde gestorben; die Rettung von der Replikanten-Freiheitsbewegung war nicht vorhersehbar, da der Konzern nichts von deren Existenz weiß.
> 
> Das ist keine Rettungsaktion - die Replikanten-Bewegung will das K Deckard tötet. Er führt die Aktion außerdem aus, weil er bereits mit Deckard involviert ist. Andere Replikanten hätten bei einem Scheitern der Aktion Verdacht auf die Gruppierung lenken können, da ihnen ein Motiv gefehlt hätte.
> Und der Konzern erwartet K nicht, da sie zurecht davon ausgehen, dass er tot ist.
> ...



Mal ganz ehrlich, die Damen und Herren sind das Profiteam des Konzerns und lassen ihn dann liegen, frei nach dem Motto "war ja nicht der Auftrag, die Umwelt wird´s schon regeln"? Es ist klar das er für die Handlung nicht in diesen Moment sterben darf, nachvollziehbar finde ich es aber nicht.

Beim zweiten Punkt finde ich es  trotzdem unlogisch das die Replikanten ihn schicken, das einzige dem Konzern bekannte Gesicht, statt irgendein Profikiller oder Replikanten. Denn gerade wenn man argumentiert, dass er nur durch die Replikanten überleben konnte, erweckt sein erneutes Auftauchen beim Konzern die gleichen Aufmerksamkeiten und Ermittlungen wie jeder x-beliebige Replikant, wenn es darum geht wie er überleben konnte. Der Vorteil wäre das ich dann eine professionelle (Profikiller) oder eine einschätzbare (Replikant) Variante wähle. Das fehlende Motiv finde ich etwas dünn, gerade da auch dem Konzern bewusst war, dass es Replikanten gab die an der Sache dran waren. Sie wussten nur nicht ob sie schon alle Beteiligten erledigt hatten. Auf mich wirkt es hallt zu konstruiert, damit die Protagonisten funktionieren.

Im letzten Punkt, sag ich ja selbst, dass ist kein Plothole, sondern persönliche Meinung.

Man sollte mich da auch nicht falsch verstehen. Für mich war es einer der besten Filme des letzten Jahres, hatte bei mir aber auch eine enorm hohe Messlatte durch seinen Vorgänger.


----------

